# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Markus Ruhl

## Canes4Ever

1

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Canes4Ever

4

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## ibiza69

eeeeww!! look at that thing on his abs, i heard he got it removed after the olympia because it got infected or something. i'm a huge markus ruhl fan, i have had the pleasure of meeting him on several occasions, he is bay far the nicest, carring and most approachable pro in the sport(as long as your not affraid to ). by far a top notch brutha.

----------


## Tsunami

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *eeeeww!! look at that thing on his abs, i heard he got it removed after the olympia because it got infected or something. i'm a huge markus ruhl fan, i have had the pleasure of meeting him on several occasions, he is bay far the nicest, carring and most approachable pro in the sport(as long as your not affraid to ). by far a top notch brutha.*


That nasty thing is his belly button, it got detached, thats why it looks like a golf ball.

I think it got detached twice, he had it fixed once already, not too sure.

----------


## mike2112

how is it possible to catch a belly button?

----------


## bigkev

he had it fixed after the olympia. i really dont know what exactly happened, it looked like a hernia.

----------


## ibiza69

6

----------


## ibiza69

7

----------


## ibiza69

8

----------


## ibiza69

9

----------


## ibiza69

10

----------


## ibiza69

11

----------


## elite01

unreal mass! with all that gear in his body, how long do you guys think he can carry on?

----------


## ARABIAN_FREAK

Check out pic 7 
whats that scar from?The one on his upper abs.

----------


## ARABIAN_FREAK

Markus at age 19!!

----------


## ARABIAN_FREAK

4 years after training...
age 23

----------


## natural_NO_more

I look like marcus at 23........ weird..... could a crazy amount of AS make me a olympia contestant..... I dont think so.... genetics!

----------

